# More beach sharkin' 6/14



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

We started out down past portifino catching bait and tried to catch some sharks down that way but the sargasm weed was too bad so we relocated to the intercostal across from chicken bone. We thought about walking over to check out theforum get together, but it looked like space was at a premium and wealready knew the weeds were too bad.We ended up doingprettywell, nothing huge but we landed every fish that hit. 










Me John and Jed










John and Jed with a monster!...and some random who walked into the shot










Jed pretending he is Jeff Corwin










Cliff, Dan, Jed and Myself (Yes, I know how redicuously white I am). This was Cliff and Dan's first time shark fishing, I think they're hooked now!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

You guys are killing them! Did you yak the baits out on the sound side or just cast from shore?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to see you guys getting them!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Firedawg (6/16/2008)*You guys are killing them! Did you yak the baits out on the sound side or just cast from shore?


Yeahwe paddled them out. Theres a pretty good drop once you get far enough out, it seems to hold a pretty decent bit of fish.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *konz (6/16/2008)*Glad to see you guys getting them!


Thanks Konz. Next time you guys do a get together we'll be sure to make it outto meet everyone. We didn't really remember about the one this weekend until we relocated and saw all of the cars at chicken bone.


----------



## jd (May 6, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast. As a newbie and someone who would love to do a little sharkin, what's the typical rig you use. I think I'm good with my rod/reel setup, just need some direction on line, terminal tackle, bait, etc. I've overloaded myself with articles on various techniques but would rather ask someone who is successful here in the area.



Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!!:toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey JD, why kind of reel are you using. Are you going to be casting your baits out or paddling?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *jd (6/19/2008)*Looks like you guys had a blast. As a newbie and someone who would love to do a little sharkin, what's the typical rig you use. I think I'm good with my rod/reel setup, just need some direction on line, terminal tackle, bait, etc. I've overloaded myself with articles on various techniques but would rather ask someone who is successful here in the area.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Keep in mind we are by no means experts in shark fishing and everyone has different set ups,but this is what we have been doing and it seems to work well.

The reels we use are spooled with 30-50 lb mono. We use just basic carolina or bottom rig bymaking are our own leaders using 135lb 7strand cable with a 13/0-16/0 circle hook and large swivel and thenusewhat ever size egg sinker needed for the current. 

Our leaders are pretty long, usually around 12ft (probably overkill)mostly for tail whip and if the shark wraps itself in the leader. I know some people just a around 100lb mono leader b/c i guess the sharks can pick up on the wire or cable leaders easier then mono. I may try mono on a rod next trip, if I do I will let you know the results.

As far as bait goes we usually use ladyfish, hardtail or bonita. If its a small bait we will leave it whole and butterfly it or if its a larger bait we will cutit down toa decent size. Then we paddle it the baits out to different depths. If you're going to use a circle hook just make sure that thespace between the point of the hook and theshaft is not obstructed by the bait otherwise thehook will most likely just pull out of the sharks mouth rather than setting.

Like I said I'm no expert but if you have any other questions on the way we do it feel free to ask, hope this helps.

-Lincoln


----------



## jd (May 6, 2008)

Thanks man! Great information. 



I'll give it a try! BTW, If your keeping a blacktip to eat, when do you bleed it out? Where do most people cut it? Do most bleed it on the boat/beach before getting home? I've been told that you've got to bleed it fairly quickly.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I bleed mine right away.......normally i cut the tail nearly off and let it bleed out. Then gut.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

We still havent kept any of the we one we've caught. Butfrom everything I've heard and readitslike Konz said you have to bleed them right away then gut them and fill em with ice.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys ever catch any just from the beach?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Well these were caught from the beach, but if by "the beach" you talking about the gulf side... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic124961-17-1.aspxthese were caught on the gulf side a few weeks ago. We also caught a couple more over there last night. I'll post a report and some pics of those later today.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You have quite a resemblence to Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I get that a lot


----------



## jrjIII (Mar 15, 2008)

i think he looks more like casper the ghostoke


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

You're just jealous because no one thinks you look like a celebrity John!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I assume you gentlemen are kayaking out. Have y'all had any luck from wading out? The more online research I have done seems to point me in the same direction: kayak. I will be without a kayak on my trip to Sandestin and hope to have some luck early in the morning casting from the surf. What gives? I want to do that, catch a damn shark.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

We've actaully been you using a stand up paddle board to paddle them out. If you wade out then cast you will probably do alright. Abunch of the black tips are a lot closer to the beach then you would think.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I prefer the braided line myself. I managed to get the full 1500 yard spool of#50onto my 6/0 penn reel. Do I need the full 1500 yrds on the spool? No, but peace of mind is great. There is nothing worse than losing a fish because you didn't have enough line, it's sickening. The 1500 yard spool was only $99 on ebay. Thats about $20 to $30 cheaper than at the bait shops. I just did the buy it now, so you could possibly get the stuff even cheaper, if you took the time to bid. I forget what size leader line I use, but it's big. My leaders are around 10ft long. I was tired of dicken around with the lighter leader line that gets those pig tail coils in them. I don't know if they hurt anything or not, but they bug the hell out of me. I use the 12/0 circle hooks.


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

Whats this ''we'' stuff when it comes to paddling baits out ?


----------



## jrjIII (Mar 15, 2008)

Jed you have the easy job we have to hold the flash lights and the rods a much harder job than your simple job of paddling out the baits!!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

lol. Sounds like the same arguments we have in our group. I can flip a john boat with no effort, so I don't yak the baits out. I am the one that ends up draggin the yak from the vehicle to the water and then from the water to the vehicle, so I think I make up for not paddlin baits out.


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

John I really didnt realize how much you guys did wow. next time i will try to do more to help.


----------

